# Silly things you did/thought when you were younger



## Flareth (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, the title explains it all. Post funny things you thought or did when you were younger.

Okay, this was around 2-4 years old

My mom had just gotten a new comforter and she was busy making my birthday cake. My sister comes running and tells her to come upstairs. She had this doll maker thing. I had gotten into it and started painting things, including the new comforter.

But, wait, there's more!

My mom went upstairs to clean up the bedroom. Mom says that I ended up eating my cake while she was upstairs.

Heh....seems like I was planning something.

Actually....I think I ruined two birthday cakes in a row.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

EVERYTHING I did when I was younger was stupid. Well I cracked my head open for a start.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 1, 2009)

When I was 11 I believed that Roman Catholicism was the religion observed by the ancient Romans. (It's funnier that I wasn't even particularly young. xD)

When I was 2 I ate cat food.

When I was 7, I went to the toilet at the start of the lesson and hid in the cloakroom rather than going back, because I suppose I just didn't feel like going back to the lesson. When I emerged about two hours later nobody had even noticed I was gone, which is slightly unsettling.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

I called burger king Boogar king xD

When I was 4 or 5 I told my aunt that I was going hunting with daddy and was going to 'unzip me an Elk' XD She freaked out. lol 

I cut my own hair. :3


----------



## Mercury (Feb 1, 2009)

When I was about 3, I used to paint myself.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 1, 2009)

I kept hurting myself. 

A list:

I ate rat poison
I fell through a frozen lake (after thinking it would hold my weight)
I tripped on some concrete steps and smacked my head, needing a bunch of stitches
I walked on a bonfire and stood there till my shoes melted
I put my hand on a glass-fronted furnace
I stood on a dog's foot, making him attack me
I broke my arm, went to the crappiest hospital ever and now it's wonky

Yeah.


----------



## Dinru (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy cow Dannichu, how did you survive childhood 0.0

Anyway, I used to think that if I stepped on a purple floor tile, I'd get sucked into a secret lab and be used for top-secret experiments. I think I was about four or five at the time. I stepped on one once, though, and I was just fine.

Oh, and I thought that you had to marry your brother or sister and have children with them and all that stuff. This is mainly due to hardly even knowing my father's side of the family. 

I thought homosexuality was caused by having so many siblings of the opposite sex that you were just turned off of the entire sex forever.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 2, 2009)

Let's see... the first few are from when I was in the 5 through 8 range.  Though the Pokémon ones are later, from when I was 12 or 13.


 Pronounced "yogurt" like "yo grit"
 Pronounced "parmesan" like "par mee zee an" (apparently I thought it was "Parmesian," as in "from some place called Parmesia.")
 Thought a "cradle" was some kind of little red bug
 Pronounced "Pokémon" as "Pockymon" for several months (before I found out how it was supposed to be pronounced)
 Pronounced "Pikachu" as "Pih-KAH-chu" during that same period of time... not just "Pickachu" like most of the other people who had no idea how to pronounce it: I put some weird emphasis on the "ka," for some reason
 Pronounced "Raichu" as "Rachu" back then, also.  No idea why...
 Tried to guess the types of all the Pokémon before I actually had any way of knowing what they really were; I was pretty close with a lot of them, but others were further off: Koffing and Weezing were Poison/Flying, the Nidorans were Normal, Tauros was Fire (not sure why), Dratini and Dragonair were Dragon/Water while Dragonite was pure Dragon, Porygon was Psychic, most of the Rock/Grounds were just Rock, and so on
 Going along with the type guessing, I had no idea that Pokémon could only have two types at the time... so before I actually got the game, I thought Beedrill and Venomoth were Bug/Poison/Flying
 Actually believed the "Mew under the truck" rumor until I tried it (though, if I remember right, that was the *only* "get [rare pokemon of the day]" rumor I ever believed)
 Made up the Food, Kirby, Slug, and Alien types, which I used for some of my first Fakémon way back then... I know Slug was weak against Food (salt!) but good against Water and Grass, and Kirby was immune to Food but very weak to Poison, but I can't remember much of anything about the Alien type.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 2, 2009)

I planted my face in my first birthday cake.
Last year<-not really

I covered my entire bedframe with stickers.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 2, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I kept hurting myself.
> 
> A list:
> 
> ...


You should have been kept wrapped in bubble wrap and on a leash since birth, Dannichu. xD

How did the poison taste?


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 2, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> I called burger king Boogar king xD


I said burger alarm and burglar king.



Dannichu said:


> I put my hand on a glass-fronted furnace


I pushed a block of polystyrene up to one until it started to melt.



Oh, and I used to call spaghetti 'busgetti', and got mixed up between cucumber and barbecue.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 2, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> I covered my entire bedframe with stickers.


And my old GBA.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, and once a social worker came around when I was really young to see if I was living in a safe environment etc.

I was, but I wrote the word "Bot" (as in a person's bottom) in a piece of paper for them. My parents got me to change it to "Robot", and the person found it really impressive.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

I used to help the dog pull down the christmas tree.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> You should have been kept wrapped in bubble wrap and on a leash since birth, Dannichu. xD
> 
> How did the poison taste?


Oh, don't I know it.

Hehe, I can't remember; I was about four when it happened and was told about it when I was older. Apparently, I wandered into my playgroup's kitchen, found a box of blue, sweet-looking things, and the next thing anybody knew, I was being rushed to A&E for stomach-pumping fun. X3


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 2, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Oh, don't I know it.


In fact, shouldn't we all! The bubble wrap thing anyway. It'd be damned fun =D


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 2, 2009)

Stupid things? Let's see...

I headbutted a can of juice back in high school, causing my eyebrow to gush with blood and eventually scar. The guy who was holding the can wouldn't stop saying how sorry he was, even though it was me who headbutted it.

Also, when I was about 3 or 4, I used to think that when someone walked into the white smoke in the tv show stars in their eyes, they would die and never come back out (I thought it was a different person that came out), causing me to scream in terror whenever it came on.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay, let's see.

Brewed "potions" out of toiletries and tried to dissolve the ground.

I tried to jump from a ten foot wall into a three foot by one plastic box. And succeeded. But the box slipped and I split my head open.

Split my head open playing tag. I got tossed against a stonedash wall.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, I also tried making potions out of shampoo, conditioner, soaps, etc.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 5, 2009)

I was a Christian. :(


----------



## Jolty (Feb 5, 2009)

When I was 1, I climbed on the table and shouted "FUCK ELMO"

my dad says it was hilarious


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 6, 2009)

I also touched a glass fronted furnace. I was 8. It burned :]


----------



## Felidire (Feb 6, 2009)

*Retarded Thoughts:*
-*At* a young age I was told that the lake adjascent to our house would "Grab me, and pull me in, and no one would be able to find me." if I got too close to it. So I assumed the lake was some sort of evil entity that sucked in little children. (age 3)
-*Thought* me and a friend could make money by cutting up small pieces of paper, stapling them together, and making crude-quality books with a 50c label in the corner. Then made my friend sit on the handlebars shouting "Minibooks! come get your minibooks!" while I rode my bike around. (age 6-7) and I still have them in my room, I should scan them lmfao.


*Incidents/Accidents:*
-*Decided* it would be awesome to stack random objects up so I could reach the top of a steel fencepost twice my height. Succeeded in doing so, but jumped off before removing my hand causing the whole thing to rip open. (age 3)
-*Went* into the shed down the back with my dad and got told "don't touch the compressor, it'll burn you." Waited for him to leave and I literally remember going: :D "Now's my chance!" and ran up and touched it. Screamed for about 2 hours with my hand in the sink. (age 3)
-*Pumped* up a wheelbarrow-tyre too much with an air compressor and had it blow up in my face. (age 6)
-*Went* to visit my mum in hospital who was really stressed out, decided to race my sister around pretending to be dogs, went head first into the corner of a brick pillar and split my head open. (age 9-10)
-*Stepped* right next to a coiled up snake without realizing, literally, any closer and i'd have stepped _on_ it. Backed away a little and then it uncoiled and slithered away. (age 12) Not so much an incident but I thought it was awesome. xD
-*Found* a 200m long barb-wire-fence, like so. Decided it would be smart to unearth one of the pickets, twist it 180º so it's upside down, let go of it, and then stand within close proximity gazing at it, wondering why it wasn't moving. It came down, hit me in the face, almost took out my eye and forced me to walk a mile back home with my hand and the left half of my face covered in blood. xP (age 13)
-*Was* listening to music while eating in the dark, and randomly started tapping a can of softdrink with a fork, accidentally put a hole in the side and it started spraying it's passionfruit flavoured contents all over my computer. The initial shock was hilarious. (age 15)


I know there's loads i've forgotten, so i'll just fill them in later.
-



Dannichu said:


> I walked on a bonfire and stood there till my shoes melted


That one just cracks me up. xD


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 6, 2009)

I jumped off a computer when I was 4-5 thinking I could fly like peter Pan. C: And I thought dinosaurs would come in my window and eat me at night, or the ones I had that were toys would come to life and eat me, so my mom gave me a flashlight that she called an 'anti-dinosaur-ray'. And at about 7 I stuffed cotton ball between my buttcheeks and hopped around nude pretending I was a rabbit.  I was an... odd child.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 6, 2009)

I use to eat dog biscuits.

I cut my hair off coz i didnt like my curls (today i just embrace them coz curly hair is just awesome) and had to get the rest shaved off. People thought i had cancer

When i was in grade 3, i was in the car with my mum, brother and sister, and on the radio they were talking about the band t.A.T.u and how they were lesbians. So when i got out of the car, i shouted 'I'm a lesbian!' coz i didn't know what it meant. My mum got angry at me.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow... reading through other people's lists is making me remember some stuff that I forgot about when making my own post. XD


 Fell off of a dresser when I was 2 years old and got cut right across the eyebrow on the edge of something, giving me a scar that's freakishly similar to Harry Potter's (except that it's not lightning-bolt shaped, of course.)
 Ate dog biscuits a few times when I was 4 or maybe 5.
 Saw a bug hole in the ground when I was 4 or maybe 5, and tried to stick my finger in it.  Got bit by the centipede that just happened to be inside, and have been scared of centipedes ever since.
 Screamed "Get your grubby paws off of me!" at the school principal once when I was 5, when he was dragging me out of class for some reason.
 Not quite a year later, I kicked a teacher when she was dragging me off to the principal's office again (which seems to have happened a lot when I was 5-7 years old...); at the time I thought this was okay, since I had said "Let go of me or I'll kick your butt!" a little while before I actually kicked her.
 Slipped on the gym floor--*twice* in the same year--when I was in 5th or maybe 6th grade, thanks to my old shoes which didn't have any traction on the bottom anymore.  Both times I went crashing head-first into the bleachers and ended up lying on the floor in a pool of my own blood, the first time because hitting the bleachers had sliced part of my ear open and the second time from a nasty gash on my head.  Refused to go to the hospital or get stitches for either of them (though my mom said the second one probably needed them), but still recovered without any problems.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to think that if someone took the plug out while I was still in the bath, I would get sucked down the plughole with the water and die. My parents did it sometimes and I would flee as far away from it as possible and cling onto the sides of the bath, waiting for all the water to go.

and many other stupid things, like wondering why songs had to end


----------



## Felidire (Feb 6, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> Saw a bug hole in the ground when I was 4 or maybe 5, and tried to stick my finger in it. Got bit by the centipede that just happened to be inside, and have been scared of centipedes ever since.


 
Lol reminds me of the time I was sitting in the garden and a giant bull ant crawled on my leg, I started crying and was too scared to flick it away, so I was trying to smoosh it into my leg with a random icecream container. xD

oo.. I also got stabbed in the stomach with a lolsparkler when I was 9, burned a hole through my shirt and left a burnmark near mah belleh button~ <3

and there's a scar just below my left knee, from when I ran through the garden and hit my leg on a broken garden ornament thing.

I also have a more.. "personal" scar, located somewhere between the navel-scar and the knee-scar, which i'm not gonna go into details about. xP

There's also a large assortment of scars on my hands from art class, lino cutting ftw.

Ah, (yeah they just keep piling up ><;), when I was 4 or 5 I tripped and hit my mouth on the wooden corner of my mum's bed, so there's a scar under my lip from where the tooth went through. I forget it's there and then remember every time I shave.

aand in pre-school I was playing tag and ran into a head-height, horizontal-metal-bridge-thing and chipped a bunch of teeth.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 6, 2009)

Felidire said:


> That one just cracks me up. xD


Funnily enough, the story behind that is more or less exactly the same as yours with the compressor. Everyone told me to stay away, so the second nobody was looking, onto the fire I went. Obviously it had died down a lot, but the embers were very, very hot. 

Remembered a couple of incidents with animals:

I had a ton of my my hair eaten by a goat - I bent down to pick some grass to feed it and it went for my hair. I had a bald patch for a while and oh my god it hurt.

I was bitten on the shoulder by a horse when I was about 5. I was at one of those petting farm-thingies and was standing outside the stables, when a horse just poked its head out of its stall and, aprops of nothing, bit me. What its teeth lacked in sharpness, it more than made up for in causing pain and bruising.

While at this crazy donkey derby thing when I was 7ish (a very Cornish thing that probably broke a million different laws, from allowing kids to bet money on races to the donkeys you can ride not having saddles or anything) and I was on a donkey, it bolted, I fell off and was then pretty much trampled by a whole herd of the things. 

I'm gonna mention the dog attack again because it bears repeating; check out those scars and that's eighteen years later. Imagine what I looked like aged 5.


----------



## see ya (Feb 6, 2009)

When I was very young, I would go over to a nearby cattle field and say, "I want to ride the cows!", and I would always try to sneak under the fence to get to them (I was never successful) I also kept pointing up to the sky and saying "I want to ride the moon!" 

And I keep hearing stories from my grandma that I once snuck up onto the counter and ate an entire banana pie when I was about three years old. Just reaching my hand down and shoveling it in. That must have been awesome.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 6, 2009)

The first thing that comes to mind on seeing this thread's title, it took me embarrassingly long to first hear of the existence of orgasms, and before that, I found the idea that you could _accidentally_ get pregnant quite puzzling. While I knew approximately _how_ you got pregnant, I saw no reason to assume that people would ever do it deliberately when not wanting to get pregnant, so the image in my head was that it could just sort of happen in your sleep if you were sleeping with someone (in the literal sense). But that begged the question of why in the world they didn't just wear underwear while they slept, and at one point I actually asked the sex ed teacher that. Except I didn't actually include the full thought process behind it, instead just asking "How can you even _get_ pregnant by accident? Why don't you just _wear underwear_?" which, in hindsight, must have sounded quite odd.


----------



## see ya (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, I actually did the same thing, Butterfree. I had a little book about how babies are made that of course mentioned nothing about sex and only showed a picture of a man and woman hugging and said something like "When a man and a woman REAAAALLY love each other...", so I was under the impression that the sperm basically phased through the man's stomach into the woman's. I was very confused for a long time, because I was a pretty dumb kid.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Feb 6, 2009)

Alright. Here's mine. When I was younger, my brother and I decided to make a Pokemon zoo. We had all the little toys in habitats...and then we came to the water types. Being a little kid, I assumed we could just fill up a cardboard box with water from the bathroom and drag it back to our room. So, we spent about an hour shoveling water into the box, before my younger brother asks why we're not making any progress. Obviously, we sprung a leak. To clean it up, we took all of the towels in the bathroom and coated the entire floor...when our babysitting cousin walked in. 

"...I'm so fired."


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, I can only remember one stupid thing I did when I was little, and it pales in comparison to what you guys did.
I've loved to watch my older brother play video games, ever since I was little. So one day, when I was about three, four-ish? I was watching him play something on the N64 and I suddenly felt hungry. So I took a controller and chewed up the wire.

Yeah. That's it. Just in case you were wondering, the controller did go haywire. xD


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 6, 2009)

I jumped off my dad's car, thinking I could fly. I ended up hurting my ankle.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought there was a monster in the corner of my bedroom named "black-o" now that I think of it it sounds racist...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought that you got worms in your mouth if you swore. Don't ask, it was something my mum told me.

Also, my brother thought there was a vampire/monster living under his bed, and if he hadn't fallen asleep at 24.00, it would bite him and give him nightmares.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to think babies came out of the ass, mainly because I never thought of any other place for them to come out.
Ah the wonders of sex ed.
And porn. :D


----------



## Flora (Feb 6, 2009)

^ My couin was under the impression that a "man-cell" flew out of the man's bottom. XP

One time I fell off a toy washer that I was standing on. Yowch.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 6, 2009)

Ohhoho.
Once, when I was five, I made some stew out of...clean toilet paper, glue, and water, I belive, and proceeded to feed it to my three and a half year old brother.
The conversation went something like this:
Me:Here. Eat this.
Him:Fwat is it?*Yeah..he had a bit of a lisp*
Me: It's gruel!
Him:Ok!*omnom*
Three hours later in hospital...
Apparently a ggiant wad of stickish "gruel" had gotten stuck in his stomach or something and he was throwing up a lot.
After figuring out what is was, I remembering being taken in for what I considered back then,"the great Questioning."
I was like; but that's how you _make_ gruel! Grampa said that's how Mommy's gruel tasted!


----------



## Saith (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a fire-standingy story too. :D

Basically, when I was sixish, we used to have bonfires at the bottom of the garden quite often. And, the next morning, me and my cousins/siblings/random kids who stayed the night would try to relight it. We, of course, had no idea how. So one time, we were down there staring at the ashes, when I noticed a bottle of gasoline. Chuffed, we built a mound of paper and grass and dry sticks and stuff, and I, standing in the middle, squirted the gasoline around me in a circle. We had a match and I set the gasoline on fire. And I was in the middle. I was also wearing sandles. I escaped due to the fact that I have bad organising skills, so the pile had already collapsed before I was in any danger. Stung like a bitch, though.

Also, found a can of rat poisen. Was dared to eat some. Didn't have my stomach pumped, surprisingly...

Painted myself green. All over. With soemthing that I don't think was paint... Took my father three hours to realise something was strange. Another two that it was me. He didn't do anything about it for a week, though. :D

Some teens (When I was eight) used to steal things from the shed, so me and my random assorted  group (whoever happened to be there at the time) decided to build traps. They weren't too good. Mainly because the mud was thick, and we were using the small spades you find at the beach. So they were extremely small and shallow and didn't work.


----------



## Dinru (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh, I just remembered a few:

I thought sex was incredibly painful for a woman, so I never knew why my parents kept calling me a "mistake" until I actually asked them about it. (My god, the look on my Mom's face when I asked her if sex was painful x3) (I was eight I think?)

I thought that if you learned all of the words to a song, you could never hear that song again for your whole life since you already knew it by heart. Therefore, until I was like 10 or 11, I made it a point not to listen to the choruses of songs I liked. x3

I thought I could make a "cloning device" that cloned cats out of paper and tape. However, someone decided to move the tape, and I cried because the "broke it". I feel bad for poor what's-his-name now; he _was_ just trying to make it stick better, and he ended up making a little girl cry. :( (I think I was four)

I was too timid of a girl to get into any real bad accidents, but because a *lot* of my time when I was little was spent on a road, I didn't know cars posed any threats at all, and subsequently nearly got run over on several occasions. (Luckily I learned my lesson by like age 5)

I thought that death was just a really long sleep, and you'd wake up in a few hundred years or so... so I had no idea why we were mourning our bird when it died (I was like six ^^;)


----------



## Felidire (Feb 7, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I'm gonna mention the dog attack again because it bears repeating; check out those scars and that's eighteen years later. Imagine what I looked like aged 5.


That scar looks about the same size as the one on my hand, and that was my whole hand back then, so I can imagine how massive it must have been when you were like 5 or 6.
I'm gonna be straightforward, and say you make scars look pretty. ,xP

Omg, and you cooked me a mirror from twilight princess! :D

LawlIcookedyousoemdeku sticks



blazheirio889 said:


> I was watching him play something on the N64 and I suddenly felt hungry. So I took a controller and chewed up the wire.
> 
> Yeah. That's it. Just in case you were wondering, the controller did go haywire. xD


I used to chew the wires, really hard too! ..But only when I got game over. xP


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 7, 2009)

Dinru said:


> I never knew why my parents kept calling me a "mistake" until I actually asked them about it.


...your parents kept calling you a mistake? Jesus o.o



Felidire said:


> That scar looks about the same size as the one on my hand, and that was my whole hand back then, so I can imagine how massive it must have been when you were like 5 or 6.
> I'm gonna be straightforward, and say you make scars look pretty. ,xP
> 
> Omg, and you cooked me a mirror from twilight princess! :D
> ...


:D

And those Deku Sticks are _amazing _XD


----------



## Dinru (Feb 7, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> ...your parents kept calling you a mistake? Jesus o.o


It was just to tease, not as anything bad (or at least, I never took any offense to it x3). My parents did seriously want me as soon as Mom knew she was pregnant. I always thought of it as similar to when a parent calls their kid a shrimp; it's not the kid's fault that their smaller than the parent, but it's a fun way for the parent to tease the kid x3.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 8, 2009)

lol I remember when I was in grade 2, me and a friend were standing outside the classroom, he was wearing a cap and he knelt down to tie up his shoe. I was standing there bored and so I started playing with my own spit, like making a loong tendril of saliva and then sucking it back into my mouth. Anyways, I made this reeally long one that I couldn't quite get back into my mouth, I was like *sluurp slrrp* "lolfuck." So it landed right on the tip of his cap and kinda just.. slowly began to hang there in front of his face.  He yelled at me and ran and got the teacher. ,,xP

it probably doesn't sound funny but I can just imagine what it must have looked like from his perspective.


----------



## HisGothicTwilightPrincess (Feb 8, 2009)

lolz some of these are really funny. I never did anything quite that awesome but-
When we were little my brother and I used to "sword" fight with sticks and I would end up beating the snot out of him and leaving bleeding welt all over him. He didn't even cry, though. Eventaully he refused to sword fight anymore. darn.

I used to think I was a witch and try to make potions (did EVERYONE try and make potions out of something? what's up with that?) out of dandelions, water, leaves that were apparently poisonus, and pretty orange and yellow flowers. It was pretty, but nothing happened.

After watching "The Brave Little Toaster Goes to Mars" my brother and I went outside and built a rocketship out of a gallon bucket. I was standing in the bucket. We tied a string around and and tried to light the string on fire using my mom's glasses and the sun. Nothing happened. (i'm not sure why we were lighting the string on fire. It wasn't a bottlerocket lolz)

My Dad used to chase me around with olives, trying to force them in my mouth, and tell my they were roaches. I still can't eat olives. XP My Dad also used to playfully threaten to suck my hair up in the vacuum cleaner, which led to my current phobia of vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my.. where to start..

First thing is the more permanent one I guess. =D When I was younger I had just an affinity for animals as I do nowadays. My family and I were at a dog show/training camp of sorts, and me being a 3 year old entranced by the pretty doggies, ran up to one of the training lines. I happened to choose the one easily spooked, and got a nice nip. Ended up with about 40 stitches and a scar on my cheek and above my left eye.
No fear of dogs in me though.. But to this day I worry about what happened to that dog. I was rushed off my face covered in blood, but a dog biting at a 3 year old can often be put down.. I really hope I didn't end up causing that. =/ I could never forgive myself.

However, I STILL have a certain spook in me about sleeping in the dark. Not BEING in the dark, but sleeping. I LOVE nighttime, taking talks at night, in the dark, etcetera, but I STILL sleep with a nightlight. I also usually have an MP3 player/my radio on, because the silence and darkness are very unnerving to me when trying to get to sleep. (I see and hear things often too.. ) I even have an easier time sleeping in the day time.
And I also for a long time had that under-the-bed fear. But I never believed in monsters under the bed or anything, strangely enough, but I always hopped fast into bed and didn't stand next to it, never looked under it, like I believed something would grab my feet and pull me under or something anyway. I also slept in the centre of the bed and stayed curled up to make sure my arms and legs didn't hang over.

I always believed others could read my thoughts.. I still get that nagging feeling sometimes, but as a kid I would get really held up controlling what I was thinking.

I used to LOVE throwing my Star Wars Lego starships at the wall =D Cause they would explode and I would pretend they like.. got shot down or something and create scenes from the rubble. Problem is, this left dents in the wall. And sometimes the pieces got lost, and revealed later. And anything who has stepped on a lego piece.. Well, you know what comes next.

Uuh.. Crud I'm blank for now.. xD;; Maybe more later


----------



## Felidire (Feb 8, 2009)

> (did EVERYONE try and make potions out of something? what's up with that?)


 Lol, I know I did at some point.
..and my sister uses a hell of a lot of shampoo to brew _her_ concoctions. xD

Kinda strange how we all tried to make them. =x


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 9, 2009)

I did. 

Still do, sometimes, now I think about it X3
My sister and I discovered that mixing together all the cleaning fluids we can find in the entire house is pretty good at getting burnt residue off the bottom of saucepans. And I burn things with an alarming frequency, so we bring out the carpet cleaner, toothpaste and antifreeze more than we probably should.

(God, I want to go read George's Marvellous Medicine now)


----------



## spaekle (Feb 9, 2009)

Felidire said:


> *Retarded Thoughts:*
> -*Thought* me and a friend could make money by cutting up small pieces of paper, stapling them together, and making crude-quality books with a 50c label in the corner. Then made my friend sit on the handlebars shouting "Minibooks! come get your minibooks!" while I rode my bike around. (age 6-7) and I still have them in my room, I should scan them lmfao.


Hahaha, this reminds me of something my friends and I did. We somehow ended up with a whole lot of bricks and a wheelbarrow to carry them around in, so we decided to build a fort using "mud-crete" to hold the bricks together. Mud-crete was... mud. Just mud. It might have been made out of a certain kind of dirt or something, I dunno. We thought we had a really good idea, so we tried selling big buckets of mud by the side of the road and wondered why no one took up the offer. 

At another point we came up with a three-step method of killing spiders that involved throwing sand on it, pouring a solution that consisted of dog shampoo and more sand onto it, and then picking it up with tongs and throwing it in a big bucket of soapy water. This was a lot more efficient than just stomping the damned thing. We tortured so many spiders. :(

Then at some point we were going door-to-door and doing the can-can for people. Or at least some butchered version of it. Then we did it to my parents and got in trouble. 

We did more stupid shit; I'll post when I remember it. :D


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to have something that my oldest cousin and I called "Sprinkle Surprise". 

It was a mix of 7up, sprinkles, fudge, chalk dust, paper, and sprinkles. All in one, drinkable glass. We made fliers and everything, and drew advertisements and stuck them all over the 'hood. 

Nobody liked it.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 9, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> And I burn things with an alarming frequency,


Lol glad i'm not the only one.

the only '_potions'_ I mix now are rum and cola. ,xP



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Hahaha, this reminds me of something my friends and I did. We somehow ended up with a whole lot of bricks and a wheelbarrow to carry them around in, so we decided to build a fort using "mud-crete" to hold the bricks together. Mud-crete was... mud. Just mud. It might have been made out of a certain kind of dirt or something, I dunno. We thought we had a really good idea, so we tried selling big buckets of mud by the side of the road and wondered why no one took up the offer.


LOL that's classic. xD
I've been laughing for over 10 minutes.



Dewgongeru said:


> I used to have something that my oldest cousin and I called "Sprinkle Surprise".
> 
> It was a mix of 7up, sprinkles, fudge, chalk dust, paper, and sprinkles. All in one, drinkable glass. We made fliers and everything, and drew advertisements and stuck them all over the 'hood.
> 
> Nobody liked it.


I could never read the label on those bloody bottles, I always thought it was called "ziup" pronounced {Zoop}
Took me at least six years before I realized it was in fact a 7.

come on.. you gotta admit, the red circle looks kind of like an _i._
that or i'm just fuckin blind. xD


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 9, 2009)

^OMG me too! O.O I called it "Zup" until I was about _fourteen _XD

(ssh I don't like fizzy drinks)


----------



## Felidire (Feb 9, 2009)

How'd you figure out that it was a 7 and not a Z? I was sitting in the passenger seat of the car in the Drive-Thru for KFC, and the women at the window was asking what drinks we wanted.

She said "7up" and I was thinking "7up, wtf's that? does she mean the... ....fail."><;;


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> (God, I want to go read George's Marvellous Medicine now)


I charge you with the duty of reading that book, mixing together the actual ingredients listed and seeing if it actually does what Mr Dahl claims. Then report back to us.

You're never too old for these kind of crazy fuck-ups x3


----------



## Minish (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh wow, I have so many of these... I'm going to ask my mum to make a list of the ones she knows about so I can post them here tomorrow. :D (I might even beat Dannichu's record...!)

Here's just one:

Me and my dad were walking in the woods (I was probably about six or seven), and he warned me about mushrooms, not to eat any in the wild because I might die. And since I asked him about EVERYTHING in the world, I must have asked how long it would take for them to kill you, and he said about four days.

So when he wasn't looking, or we split up or something, I had the sudden desire to tear off a tiny tiny tiny piece from a mushroom and eat it. Or I might have just licked one, I don't know. Anyway, I actually counted down the days until I would die. XD I would lie in bed, thinking 'three days left...' and so on. I didn't tell anyone, I just counted down, seriously thinking I was going to die and nobody would have any idea why.

Then I... didn't die, and just got in with life as normal. o_0;


----------



## voltianqueen (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, this thread made me laugh so hard. XD

When I was about 4, I guess, I thought that whatever language you spoke was your nationality. Everyone kept making comments about me a being a little American girl, and I was always like, "No, I'm English!!" I'm actually not sure when that thought went away...

I used to think "bastard" was just another word for "monster"... So once I was pretending to fight a dragon in my grandmother's living room, and I was like "Get back, you bastard!!" Well, I got in trouble. ><
Still wondering why I thought that.

There's way more than just that, but I'll post again when I can think of them. :)


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 9, 2009)

voltianqueen said:


> When I was about 4, I guess, I thought that whatever language you spoke was your nationality. Everyone kept making comments about me a being a little American girl, and I was always like, "No, I'm English!!" I'm actually not sure when that thought went away...


On a somewhat related matter I thought every single country had its very own language. I remember being amazed when I asked my teacher in Year 2 if she could speak American and she said yes. xD I also thought every language sounded like English to somebody who can speak it but turns into gobbledygook if you speak it to anyone who doesn't understand it. (Arguably, it does, but you know how I mean.)

I also went through something like Cirrus' eating-mushrooms-to-see-if-you-die thing. I wanted to know what it'd be like to be dead or something and didn't drink anything for a few days. Then I got thirsty, and that was the end of that.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 10, 2009)

Felidire said:


> How'd you figure out that it was a 7 and not a Z? I was sitting in the passenger seat of the car in the Drive-Thru for KFC, and the women at the window was asking what drinks we wanted.
> 
> She said "7up" and I was thinking "7up, wtf's that? does she mean the... ....fail."><;;


XDDD I think I saw it written on a drinks list on a menu or something, and because the font was non-stupid, it all suddenly made sense. I'd heard people mention "7-Up" before, but I'd never actually made the connection X3



Mike the Foxhog said:


> I charge you with the duty of reading that book, mixing together the actual ingredients listed and seeing if it actually does what Mr Dahl claims. Then report back to us.
> 
> You're never too old for these kind of crazy fuck-ups x3


Oh my god, I so want to do that now. I haven't a clue where I'd find random crap like flea powder, but that'd be the best thing _ever_. :D


----------



## spaekle (Feb 10, 2009)

Spaekle's vivid childhood imagination:

As a kid, my mom had a job, and I'd go to my grandma's house after preschool until she got off work. My grandma followed the soap opera "Days of Our Lives", and the only thing about it that I remember was some bad guy-type named Stefano. That motherfucker was creepy. He became the main villain in most of my imagination games during that time. He tried to throw my grandma into a volcano, that bastard. >:O 

Pirates, dracula, policemen, and Scar (Lion King) were also recurring villains. But Stefano was my _all-time arch-nemesis_.

I also had a toy grill that came with plastic food and utensils and whatnot. My plastic animals usually ended up dying on the grill, and the spatula wanted to kill me. D:

I was afraid to look out the window in my bedroom for a long time because there was a tree on the hill across the road that looked like a monster.

On like my first day of elementary school, I was in the little bathroom off of the classroom and accidentally knocked the toilet paper into the floor. I screamed "OH NO, NOT THE TOILET PAPER!" and got in huge trouble for some reason.

My childhood was so fun. xD


----------



## cheesecake (Feb 10, 2009)

I remember making "potions" too, using chalk, leaves, twigs, water, grass, worms, apples, and bubble mix, then mixing it all together with a stick and claiming it was magical. Then I'd put it into an empty water bottle and try and pretend sell it to my little sister. xD

I also remember buying lots of Barbie playsets and using what was in them to make a house for my Pokemon figures. Another time I taped popcicle sticks together to make little huts for them. x3


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 10, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Oh my god, I so want to do that now. I haven't a clue where I'd find random crap like flea powder, but that'd be the best thing _ever_. :D


You have Mike's authority now*, go ahead!




**DISCLAIMER:* Never, ever, EVER take ANY advice from Mike. Ever.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 10, 2009)

I remember making little potions at school with just water and a scrap of tissue paper. The paper would turn the water a nice colour, and you could actually drink it!

I can't remember any particularly stupid things right now.


----------



## Saith (Feb 10, 2009)

Woah woah woah...

Days Of Our Lives is real?!?!

When did this happen?

I thought it was a fake show in Friends...


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 11, 2009)

Dannichu, is EVERYTHING out to kill you? o.o;

Anyways, apparently, when I was a baby (I knew how to crawl though), I escaped the front lawn and crawled into the middle of the street. According to my mother, an elderly couple found me and brought me home. They thought I was a box at first :D

This one is more bad luck than anything. When I was... Five or six, I think, I went to the park. It used to be the good old wooden kind... With individual, swinging sections for steps. I fell through two of them. Now, an average kid would have just slipped through. However, my big fat head kept me suspended for 5-10 seconds before the two steps finally swung apart and let me fall through

One, well, interesting is more appropriate than silly, thing I did when I was in grade 1 or 2 was make a Lego model of how sex worked. 



Spoiler: *shrugs* Some people get squeamish over the terms



Yes, I made a Lego vagina, Lego ovum, Lego sperm, and Lego penis. For some reason though, even though I am male, I still decided that the penis HAD to be bent at a 90 degree angle at one part >.>



I once clogged the sink with toilet paper ^^ Also, I made potions up to a few years ago. I used powder, liquid soap, and water. I was trying to make some sort of portable powder that doubled as cream or makeup, and I was planning on being rich ^^ Until roughly grade 5 or 6, anyways, when I then just did it for fun

In grade 8, I actually brought the neopet toys from McDonalds to school, talked to them, etc. Yes, Grade 8 XD


----------



## Felidire (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember when I was younger I went to one of those giant fun factory things, (with all the random obstacles and padding and shit everywhere for little children), so I was running and did this huge, massive leap from two levels above and tried to land on some padding with my ass, but there was an un-padded metal bar stealthily lodged between two other padded ones.

Yeah, so it hurted.... *lots*. ,xP


I should have sued them for thousands. >>


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 11, 2009)

Icalasari said:


> Dannichu, is EVERYTHING out to kill you? o.o;


x3 In the inexplicably unlikely event that I ever produce an offspring I want them to be just like Dannichu. Sure, I'd constantly be worried sick my whole life, and would get sick to the back teeth of the hospital visits and whatnot, but think of all the hilarious stories~


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 11, 2009)

RainbowRayquaza said:


> I remember making little potions at school with just water and a scrap of tissue paper. The paper would turn the water a nice colour, and you could actually drink it!
> 
> I can't remember any particularly stupid things right now.


So many potions...*dead*
In 4th grade, I remember I used to put soap in a sink full of really hot tap water. Now this kind of soap kinda gave off soap-slime when in hot water, and I remember mixing it with talcum powder and selling it to my cousin as "war paint".

Also, in fifth grade, I was learning the piano. Some guy told me that holding your wrists under the hot water coming out of the faucet for two minutes  helps your wrists warm up to play.
Silly me couldn't go two *seconds*. I hurt for an hour:P
I can do it now, though. Damn Tomas and his dumb advice.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> x3 In the inexplicably unlikely event that I ever produce an offspring I want them to be just like Dannichu. Sure, I'd constantly be worried sick my whole life, and would get sick to the back teeth of the hospital visits and whatnot, but think of all the hilarious stories~


XDDDD I'm so flattered. 

Actually, my sister says she's really jealous because I can't remember half the random crap I did to myself, but I still get to tell great stories about it X3

My mum, on the other hand, said she felt like setting up a caravan outside Colchester's A&E department for the first 6 or so years of my life.


----------



## Ninjabait (Feb 13, 2009)

When I was six, I believed that Oreos were illegal. That was funny.
I tried to be "in".
I wanted to change my name to Squirtle when I was five.
When I was one, I pronounced fish as "shif".
I followed some sort of religion.

And that's all I really remember, that's not classified by every major government on Earth, that is.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 13, 2009)

You know how tags on pillows say it's illegal to pull them off or something? I remember accidentally pulling the tag off a pillow and panicking, because I thought the police would come and check our pillows and my parents would go to jail. D:

I also remember having a Donald Duck punching bag thing; one day I punched it so hard it started to deflate. I was afraid I'd get in trouble for killing Donald, so I hid the body in my bottom dresser drawer. :D


----------



## Felidire (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol, Spaek, your ones make me laugh the most.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 14, 2009)

So many potions. xD I made them too.

A few particularly strange things I've done when I was little:

Tried to make a Pie by putting Mashed potato mix, Chocolate sauce and several other unknown things into a Glass and cooking it in the microwave. 
I forced my dad to eat it xD

When I was 4 I ran away from the house and to the bustop across the street, trying to go to school. In the middle of summer. One of my Mums friends found me thank god O.O;
And an old lady gave me 10 bucks x3
I recall my "lunch" being an egg, a Orange and a Apple xD

Stole a pooh bear toy by accident once xD

Killed many, many fish. So many fish. :(

Argued with my parents about how Living room was pronounced.

"RIVING ROOM!!"

And... Uh, thats all I can think of atm...


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 14, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> Stole a pooh bear toy by accident once xD


That reminds me, once in a shop I picked up a carrot and started eating it. Sadly my mum saw, bought the carrot and made me eat it all. xD


----------



## FKOD (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to think that "faster" was a swear word. This occured as I was watching The Simpsons, and someone was saying a swear word to another character repeatedly, but they were in a car so I thought he was saying "faster". My brother informed me that I should never repeat that until I'm older, so for several months afterward, I wouldn't say "faster".


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 14, 2009)

Dannichu is pretty :3

When I was four years old I used to get lots of words mixed around... for example instead of toilet paper I said paper toilet.


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 15, 2009)

When I was little, if asked what I wanted to drink, I would apparently say, "Milkorjuice," not realizing that they were separate words

Also, my grandmother randomly pantsed me when I was little...
...Until I pulled up her dress one day, which made her stop, according to my parents

Another thing: According to my mother, I liked to grab interesting patterns when little. Apparently, some of those patterns HAPPENED to be on the chest area of dresses...

Yet ANOTHER thing: According to my parents, I once ran out into the street nude

And yet ANOTHER thing: According to my mother (why did all the funny things happen when I was little? ;.; I want to be able to remember at least ONE of them, damnit!), my brother once convinced me to eat dirt


----------



## Darksong (Feb 17, 2009)

Cryptica and I, when we were about 3, thought we could see the air particles XD

And when we were 10, we thought Nami Kaze Satellite was a TV broadcasting network XD


----------



## Jetx (Feb 17, 2009)

This wasn't actually me, but my brother's friend, when he was young, used to argue with me and my brother about the F word.
He thought the F word was 'fiddlesticks', because he asked his mum what it was and that was her reply. So we were walking along a road, and he was saying, "I'm pretty sure it's fiddlesticks." and we were all, "No, it's _FUCK_."
The guy is two years older than me as well. I'm still not sure if he was joking, but we'll say he wasn't. :P


----------



## H20firefly (Feb 17, 2009)

this is the best thread ever :D

when i was little (these always happened when i was little) i was walking down the street with my dad, suddenly a black guy with a turban walks out of a shop, then i point and shout "LOOK DAD, THERES ALADIN!" this is what i got for watching the video the night before

when me, my mum, and my sister were all about to go home after swimming, we were waiting for a bus, i was watching traffic going one way for a bus, my sister and mum the other, then a bus pulled in and before i went i watched an ambulance go by the other way, it was 30 seconds before my mum stopped the bus and got me

there was something else, but i forgot


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 18, 2009)

When I was 7/8 years old, I had my blood taken for the first time

I threatened to sue them and call the MP when they started to take my blood :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 18, 2009)

When I was nine, we were over at this barbeque. There was a guy there that told us the whole thing about worms being hermaphodites, and to not disturb it when it's in a ring, since it's basiclly mating with itself. Around the grilling area there were onions. In rings. On a plate.
Me: OMG,we're serving worms! Worms that are doing themselves!
By this time, we realized I needed glasses.


----------

